# Traynor YBA-3A Super- Convert to 6550/Kt88???



## pbman1953 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a Traynor YBA-3A Super Custom. I always wondered if it was worth it or if it could be done to convert from the 6KG6/EL509 to a more traditional/available tube like the 6550/Kt88.

Here's the map-

http://www.freeinfosociety.com/electronics/schematics/audio/traynor_customspecial_yba3a.pdf


Thanks


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a YBA3 custom special with 6550's & it is one of the best bass amps I have ever heard....I even got rid of my vintage SVT

I think the circuit is slightly different than yours though....there was a "custom special", that used regular tubes.....and a "super custom special" that used very particular power tubes, they had high voltage on the actual metal tube base, I believe....so be careful back there if it's plugged in!!

* edit*

oops, I see yours is one of the cool rare versions....I would leave that stock, you'd be losing a lot of horsepower, I'd think?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, nothing's impossible but this would be a major conversion. Max plate voltage for the 6550's is 660, 700 for the 6KG6's. The sockets are different and the amp has a separate rectified B+ supply for the screens because the maximum is only 250V, whereas the 6550's are around 400V. I've never seen one of these, just had a quick look at the schematic. Someone better informed than I might be able to help you. You just have to decide if it's worth it. HTH.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

pbman1953 said:


> I have a Traynor YBA-3A Super Custom. I always wondered if it was worth it or if it could be done to convert from the 6KG6/EL509 to a more traditional/available tube like the 6550/Kt88.
> 
> Thanks


It would be a lot of work. Any good tech could do it. It would be rather expensive, though. Lotsa labour replacing the sockets, changing the screen supply. 

My understanding is that you can still get those funny tubes so why do you want to do this? You would definitely hurt your collector's value, big time!

Have you seen this link?

http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~dace/vb/models.html#supercustomspecialyba-3a

:food-smiley-004:


----------

